# Called Social Phobics Anonymous Conference - and SPOKE!



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

*I called into the Social Phobics Anonymous Telephone Support Group last night for the first time.* Has anyone else from here done that?

About 5 minutes into the call, I was overwhelmed with emotion. I'm not sure if it was because something the person said struck a note with me or if I was simply overwhelmed to be on the phone with others who truly understand what I deal with. Anyway, I burst into tears (my phone was muted) and it took me a couple minutes to pull myself together.

It is a structured call. Part of the meeting is for reading helpful material, part is for structured sharing, part is for sharing anything, etc. When the line was opened for general sharing, I wanted to speak so badly but I felt like I was frozen. The moderator kept reminding everyone that is was OK to not speak - listening helps too.

But, finally, *I DID IT! I SPOKE!* My anxiety level was so high that I was shaking and my throat was constricted. The voice coming out of my mouth didn't sound like me. I managed to say something like... "Hi, I'm Jocelyn. This is my first time calling in. I'm insanely anxious right now but wanted to thank you for hosting these meetings." I think I said something else but can't remember. Not groundbreaking stuff but I did it, lived through it, and feel good about it, and that's what is important.

At the end of the call, they open the lines for socializing. That was a very quiet social event.  One person finally spoke and then I spoke again - with less anxiety that time. I did not say much, but again, the point is that I did it.

I plan to call in at least once a week from now on. If anyone is interested... ------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*The Social Phobics Anonymous Conference Call Support Groups Meet By Telephone Every Week:*

Monday Telephone Conference Call Support Group: (Meets every Monday year round at 10:00AM Pacific Time, 11:00AM Mountain Time, 12:00[Noon] Central Time, and 1:00PM Eastern Standard Time USA-- **Times for other parts of the World can also be provided. **NOTE: You NEVER have to register for any Social Phobics Anonymous groups, just call in to phone groups or show up at local groups. All of our support groups are peer-led and free).

Wednesday Telephone Conference Call Support Group: (Meets every Wednesday year round at 6:00PM Pacific Time, 7:00PM Mountain Time, 8:00PM Central Time, and 9:00PM Eastern Standard Time USA-- **Times for other parts of the World can also be provided. **NOTE: You NEVER have to register for any Social Phobics Anonymous groups, just call in to phone groups or show up at local groups. All of our support groups are peer-led and free).

Saturday Telephone Conference Call Support Group: Meets every Saturday year round at 2:00PM Pacific Time, 3:00PM Mountain Time, 4:00PM Central Time, and 5:00PM Eastern Standard Time USA-- **Times for other parts of the World can also be provided. **NOTE: You NEVER have to register for any Social Phobics Anonymous groups, just call in to phone groups or show up at local groups. All of our support groups are peer-led and free

*The telephone number and access code for our phone support groups is (In the United States and Canada ) 1-605-475-8500 (And Then [Only After The Soft-Beep-Tone]-- Enter Pin Numbers 5802-474 **Also-- We suggest That you enter the PIN 5802-474 S-L-O-W-L-Y or the system may also drop you out.***
You Can Also Access These Free Phone Groups From Europe (Without Paying International Calling Charges). For More Information on How To Call The Support Groups From Europe using Skype, Click Here._


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

It sounds like a wonderful program. I wish you well with it and congratulations on your triumph!!! :banana


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

That's Great that you spoke! :clap 

I didn't even know there was such a thing. Thanks for the information.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Cool  I called in back around June 06' a few times but was too scared to speak. Maybe I'll call again sometime though.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulation on speaking on the SPA call. Try to speak at every call. Soon your SA will become less.

I joined the SPA conference call in July 07 but was too afraid to speak. Then I gave up. I found that call very educational but I did not want to incur the long distance charges. I wish they had a toll free number. I know it cost money.

I became active in 4 toastmaster clubs in the last 2 months. My anxiety is gone from severe to mild. (Toastmaster clubs help with public speaking. The website is toastmasters.org). I attended a 3 day seminar and I was an active participant. No anxiety whatsoever.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's f'ing incredible, I've never heard of that!! Next week tell them how you threw a tomato at a perfect stranger!! haha. That is awesome of you J.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Couple of things...

1. Thanks for all the encouragement!!!
2. To avoid long distance charges - use a cell phone.
3. To avoid using minutes - call in to the conference that is at a time when your cell phone company gives free minutes. For example, my minutes are free after 8pm on weekdays and all day on Saturday/Sunday.

FairleighCalm... That's a great idea! Maybe I'll tell them about my tomato throwing incident!


----------



## HazelnutCreme (Apr 11, 2004)

A bit late perhaps, but I want to congratulate you on speaking up as well. It takes guts to speak when not directly spoken to.  The conference sounds pretty interesting. I think I might use Skype to listen in on it today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, Jocelyn :boogie :boogie :boogie - that is wonderful.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic and ThankYou for sharing!!!!!

JohnH


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

THANKS! I did it again last night. :boogie


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

This is just completely awesome! I envy you.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

*I read to the group last night!!! Woo Hoo!!!*

I was anxious, shaky, and breathless but I did it!!! :banana

More people spoke last night than before. It was a really good call.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Interesting idea. Good job on all the participation!!


----------

